# my specv



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

I own a '04 specv and just got a $12,000 sponsorship and was wondering wht ya'll would think the first few performance modifications should be.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

ser_specv2004 said:


> I own a '04 specv and just got a $12,000 sponsorship and was wondering wht ya'll would think the first few performance modifications should be.


it depends what you're into...performance, audio, show?
if it were me i'd drop money into a good suspension setup, full exhaust, intake, ecu, tires.

if you've done all the performance stuff i've listed.
- go for turbo & engine management
- go for seats and a roll cage
- a good a/v setup


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If this "sponsership" was from who has been giving out "sponsherships" lately, you havent gotten a damn thing.

View my tuning guide which is a sticky on the QR engine section for what you can do performance wise.


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

shock211 said:


> it depends what you're into...performance, audio, show?
> if it were me i'd drop money into a good suspension setup, full exhaust, intake, ecu, tires.
> 
> if you've done all the performance stuff i've listed.
> ...



I'm mainly looking for engine feedback, the audio is already taken care of with a rockford fosgate system that i have installed, and i already know what exterior modifications i'll be making(starting of with ballistix aero kit)


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

NickZac said:


> If this "sponsership" was from who has been giving out "sponsherships" lately, you havent gotten a damn thing.
> 
> View my tuning guide which is a sticky on the QR engine section for what you can do performance wise.


my sponsorship is acually real....from SCP(Sport Compact Pro) go to www.getsponsored.net and try to get one yourself.


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

NickZac said:


> If this "sponsership" was from who has been giving out "sponsherships" lately, you havent gotten a damn thing.
> 
> View my tuning guide which is a sticky on the QR engine section for what you can do performance wise.


my sponsorship is actually real....from SCP(Sport Compact Pro) go to www.getsponsored.net and try to get one yourself.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84067

That is the basic tuner guide. And I have always been sketchy of sponserships.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not real.

you might want to research that company some.

essentially what you end up doing is paying $80 to them (sponsorships NEVER require you to pay) so that you can "buy" 10,000 worth of parts from them at supposedly discounted prices (which are actually msrp or higher than you'll find if you search the net some)

you get nothing free from it, certainly not $10,000. 

Sponsorships are given to cars that have already had tons invested in them or offer immediate mass viewing such as race cars or high dollar show cars. 

no company is going to sponsor an otherwise stock car or one with some mildly upgraded audio or bolt ons.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

basically, nothing is free.

I have sponsors because I've already dumped thousands of dollars into my car, and it's in a magazine.......that's about the only reason. That and it's like one of the few, if not only currently turbo 1.8L Sentras in the US right now.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I just checked the company. You got ripped out of 80 bucks bro. Sorry. They give you "discounts" that are not discounted at all.


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> that's not real.
> 
> you might want to research that company some.
> 
> ...


I have researched the company, i keep in constant contact with them, and i paid nothing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

What I am telling you is fact. This has been around longer than you've owned your car. I've seen plenty of people fall into this trap.

Ask anyone, ANYONE who is really sponsored by a company. It's not some kid with a stock sentra, it's a racecar driver, show car owner, or someone who writes for a magazine. 

If you fail to believe what more experienced people tell you, you're going to lose a lot.

BTW, we're only telling you to protect you.........so if you don't want to listen to us....so be it.

And no, you haven't researched the company.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read this thread: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=65513&page=1&pp=20&highlight=sponsorship


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> What I am telling you is fact. This has been around longer than you've owned your car. I've seen plenty of people fall into this trap.
> 
> Ask anyone, ANYONE who is really sponsored by a company. It's not some kid with a stock sentra, it's a racecar driver, show car owner, or someone who writes for a magazine.
> 
> ...


alright, i'll take wht you say into consideration....where have you researched this company....give me the information that you have.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34497

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=40571&highlight=sponsorship

and wow, what do you know? the very same deal YOU got! http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92861&page=1&highlight=sport+compact+pro

and another one! http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82269&page=1&highlight=sport+compact+pro

funny, these guys are just like you, with basically stock cars.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nobody pays for a sponsorship...in any way.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea, I have heard first hand of rip offs...your "discounted" price on an SAFC2 is like 400 dollars for example. The Spec V is a great car but why would anyone sponser one that is stock (especially considering how many of them have been produced)?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2443328#post2443328


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> nobody pays for a sponsorship...in any way.


yet again, i paid nothing. I dont know why but I did the application process over the phone and they never asked for anything monetary or any account or credit card information.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

give it time.


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> give it time.


alright, thanks for the info.....it made it a lot more comprehendable than just sayin its a f'in scam....if they ask for money i'll tell 'em to shove it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good luck to you bro. keep us posted!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if they have what they need to charge you, they will without your consent. if they have your cc number, act quick!


----------



## ser_specv2004 (Mar 2, 2005)

NickZac said:


> if they have what they need to charge you, they will without your consent. if they have your cc number, act quick!


yeah...thankfully I have not given them any of that information.


----------

